# 24 hour cook



## bellaru (Feb 16, 2017)

So it seems the guessing game is a thing now...
I'll give it a shot
24 hour cook at 129'
In time for dinner tomorrow


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 16, 2017)

Depends on what you're cooking. Most of the low temp cooks I've seen only take 1-3 hours...


----------



## bellaru (Feb 17, 2017)

So here it is. 
Flank steak for 24 hours at 129' then a quick sear on the CI. 
Tenderest flank steak I've ever had. Literally pulled apart and was super soft. The smell and look right out of the bag not so desirable though. I seasoned heavy with SPOG before vac packing but surprisingly not a lot of that flavor was there compared if it was done on the grill. I'm guessing the long cook dilutes it out. About a cups worth of liquid came out of it. 
All and all delicious!













IMG_0113.JPG



__ bellaru
__ Feb 17, 2017


















IMG_0114.JPG



__ bellaru
__ Feb 17, 2017


















IMG_0115.JPG



__ bellaru
__ Feb 17, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 17, 2017)

Looks nice. 

All the reading I've been doing lately on the SV says steak, should be few hours. Then either sear before or after cook. Seasoning before sear, and if after SV dry dry dry then season. Also meat should be cool to cold before searing if searing after SV.


----------



## bellaru (Feb 17, 2017)

That's similar to what I've read too. Dry after SV is a really important part before searing. I will season different next time. I saw a lot of mixed reviews for flank steak, a couple hours or 24 some up to 30-36 hours. I wanted to try a longer cook which makes since to me because of the toughness of the cut. It's funny because it's totally contradictory to how you would grill or pan fry it, sear fast and done. The long cook definitely broke down the structure just like you would think similar to a slow and low smoke or roast. 
I'd recommend it


----------



## b-one (Feb 17, 2017)

Sounds crazy but looks tasty! I don't think I'll be getting into SV too much planning and thinking for me. That said I'm may have availability to sample others work.:biggrin:


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2017)

It looks real good!

I've been thinking about doing a long SV on a ribeye to see if I can get it fork tender.

Al


----------

